# Summarized Monthly Planning Report



## المهندم (22 فبراير 2012)

ده نموذج للتقرير الشهري Monthly Planning Report اللي بقدمة لمشروعات الشركة و اللي بيوضع موقف المشروع بالنسبة للوقت و التكلفة.. ميزة التقرير ده انه مختصر و بيبين موقف المشروع في ورقة واحدة و سهل القراءة لو كان مالك الشركة او احد المساهمين مش مهندس ... اتمني انه يكون مفيد لكتير من مهندسين التخطيط في المنتدي .. وان شاء الله هقوم برفع نماذج للتقارير المهمة المطلوبة من مهندس التخطيط


----------



## nofal (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mustafasas (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك حلوة جدا


----------



## المهندم (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرا علي الاهتمام ..


----------



## mnci (24 فبراير 2012)

بوركت اخى الحبيب


----------



## molateam2 (24 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي الحبيب
لو ممكن تفسر حالة المشروع 
لانه عندي بعض النقاط لا استطيع فهمها مثل

الـ schedule performance index = 90%
وال earn value =11.61
مش ممكن ان تربح 11.61% من القيمة اللي مفروض تربحها للفترة حتى يوم التقرير data date ويكون الاداء متاخر فقط 10% ؟؟
SPI =EV/PV

النقطة التالية اخي الحبيب
الearn value قيمة تراكمية مش ممكن يجي شهر يكون في القيمة المكتسبة اقل من الشهر اللي قبله . طبعا الا لو انت بتطرح القيمة الحالية من القيمة في يوم التقرير اللي قبله عشان توجد قيمة العمل المنجز في الشهر ودي مش القيمة المكتسبة (للمشروع انت حتكون غيرت المستوى اللي مطبق على القيمة المكتسبة)

ح ابسطلك استخدام القمية المكتسبة لحساب اداء المشروع
عندك جدول كميات محدد فيه اسعار البنود وعندك برنامج زمني بيحدد زمن كل بند تقدر تعرف التدفق النقدي للمشروع؟؟ سهلة صح 
يلا انت بديت تنفذ المشروع على حسب البرنامج الزمني اللي انت مقدمة مفروض بعد شهر مثلا تخلص اعمال معينة الاعمال دي على حسب جدول الكميات عندها سعر (الكمية في سعر الوحدة) الرقم دا دا الرقم اللي انت مخطط تكسبة في الفترة دي. سمية القيمة المخططة او planed value
لكن انت نفذت كمية اقل من الكمية اللي المخطط لها اعتبر انك خلصت 50% من الاعمال يعني انت بتستحق 50% من القيمة المخططة ودي بنسميها earn value عين بصورة تانيا ال earned value هي قيمة الصريفية لو عملت صرفية في تاريخ التقرير 
وبيبقا مقياس اتغلالك للوقت هو مقارنة كمية اللعمل للي كسبته مع العمل اللي خططت ان تكسبة لو طلع الي كسبته اقل من المخطط له يعني انت اشتغل اقل يعني استغلالك للوقت كان اقل
راياضيا هي
schedule performance index =earned value/ planned value
مش ممكن ابدا يجي الشهر التاني والاقي نفسي خلصت 20% والشهر اللي قبله 50% صح كدا؟؟
يلا خلينا نقيم المنصرفات مع الدخل
انا لما اقدم الصرفية في يوم التقرير ح استحق مبلغ 
وانا صرفت فلوس عشان الشغل دا سخلص مصاريف مباشرة او مرتبات او او او كلها في الاخر منصرفات
عاوز اعرف الفلوس اللي ح اخدها من المالك بتغطي مصاريفي ولا لأ؟؟
سهلة
نقارن الفلوس اللي اخدناها من المالك مع الفلوس اللي دفعناها عشان الشغل يخلص ودا بنسميه مقياس الاداء المالي او cost performance index
رياضيا
cost performance index = Earned value / actual cost
نحنا عاوزين ان الفلوس الي دفعناها فعليا تكون اقل من اللي نحنا اخدناه من المالك عشان نكون نبربح يعني ناتج القسمة يطلع اكبر من واحد
دا باختصار 
هذا والله اعلم
شكرا على رحابة صدرك اخي الحبيب


----------



## المهندم (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك يا أخي الكريم علي ملاحظاتك وعلي وقت و علي اهتمامك بالتقرير .. لكن انا عاوز اوضه نقطتين :

1 - Schedule Performance Index هي القيمة المكتسبة مقسومة علي القيمة المخططة عند الوقت الحالي .. يعني تبعا لل Cash flow بتاع الجدول الزمني للمشروع Baseline فانه عند نهاية شهر فبراير فان قيمة الأعمال المخطط تنفيذها هي 12.86 % من اجمالي قيمة المشروع و قيمة الأعمال المنفذة الحقيقية هي 11.61 % من قيمة المشروع فبقسمة القيمتين علي بعض نجد ان كفاءة انجاز المشروع هي 90 % . 

2 - في هذا التقرير هتمامي بال Schedule Performance و قيمة ال E.V التي أعنيها هي قيمة الاعمال المنفذة في الموقع و ليس لدي معلومات عن ال Actual Cost .. وطريقة ال E.V هي طبعا تتطلب تحديد ثلاث قيم Planned Value .. Earned Value .. Actual Cost و لكن ده بعمله في تقرير اخر و هذا التقرير مصمم لاشخاص معينين لمعرفة قيمة الاعمال المنفذة الي اجمالي قيمة الامشروع و القيمة المخططة الي القيمة الحقيقية و كفاءة الانجاز في المشروع و لا يهم اظهار لهم مكسب وخسارة المشروع .. 

و شكرا علي اهتمامك و لكن النقطة هنا أن هذا التقرير مصمم و متفق عليه من قبل مديري الشركة لاظهار معلومات معينة لاشخاص معينين


----------



## molateam2 (25 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي الحبيب على التوضيح
بالاشارة الى اشخاص معينين ومعلومات معينة اعتقد انك تتكلم عن الاستشاري او ممثل المالك
قد يكون التقرير متفق عليه وهو تقرير جيد. ما اتحدث عنه هو مقدار الاستفادة منه في تحليل المشروع او بصورة ادق مدى اعتماد المشروع على earned value analysis
فعلى سبيل المثال لحساب كمية الزمن المتوقع تاخرها بناء على معلومة ان الكفاءة الزمنية 90% 
زمن النشاط المتوقع= القيمة المخططة/ الكفاءة الزمنية
هل في هذه الحالة القيمة المتوقعة ستكون 100% ونقوم بقسمتها على 90% ؟؟
هل يمكن الاتفادة من باقي معاملات الـ earn value
اذا الاجابة ب لا ارجو توضيح الفائدة من الحساب التقليدي من البرنامج الزمني لكمية الانجاز؟

وتقبل فائق حبي واحترامي
اخوك

م. هشام 
planner Engineer , UHG group


----------



## المهندم (26 فبراير 2012)

نسبة ال Earned value التي أقصدها هنا هي قيمة الاعمال التي تم تنفيذها حتي نهاية شهر فبراير مقسومة علي اجمالي قيمة المشروع ..
نسبة ال Planned Value هي قيمة الاعمال المخطط تنفيذها حتي نهاية شهر فبراير مقسومة علي اجمالي قيمة المشروع (طبقا لل Baseline schedule )
و اقصد هنا بهذه القيم هي قيم البنود و قيم العقد الفعلية ( قيم التسعير ) .. و لا اريد ان اظهر في هذا التقرير معلومات عن Actual cost او قيمة ما تم صرفة لتنفيذ هذه الاعمال في الموقع .. أو اظهار فيمة ما كان مخطط صرفة لتنفيذ الاعمال ..
الافادة من الحساب التقليدي من البرنامج الزمني هي اظهار اننا نحقق تقدم و انجار في المشروع قيمته 90% من المخطط له .. اي اننا نريد ان نزيد سرعة الانجاز بنسبة 10% .. 
ارجوا ان تكون النقاط واضحة

اخوك هندام
Senior Planning Engineer
Contrack International


----------



## المهندم (28 فبراير 2012)

أرجوا ان يكون التقرير مفيد .. ولو هناك اي استفسار اخر انا علي استعداد للمناقشة لتعم الفائدة ان شاء الله .. و مازال لدي العديد من تقارير المتابعة التي تهم مهندس التخطيط


----------



## باسل أفندي (28 فبراير 2012)

نموذج التقرير اكثر من ممتاز و عن نفسي انا كنت بدور علي مثال مشابهة اقدر اقدمة للادارة و يكون مختصر .. لكن لي سوال بالنسبة لل *cost performance index و earned Value *هل مفهومهم واضح بالنسبة للادارة .. ثانيا .. الجدول رقم 4 ... s-curve يوحي بان القيم Cummulative كلها و ليس واحد فقط ... النقاش يطول وللحديث بقية و تسلم ايدك علي مساهمتك..

*علي فكرة يا هندام احنا شغالين في شركة واحدة بس يمكن فروع مختلفة ... انا شغال في فرع قطر*


----------



## باسل أفندي (28 فبراير 2012)

مشكرو مرة تانية علي المعلومات


----------



## المهندم (28 فبراير 2012)

أهلا بيك يا مهندس باسل .. أنا سعيد بمعرفتك يا باشا .. طبعا عشان نقدر نجيب Cost Performance Index .... Schedule Performance Index .. ده هيتطلب انه تكون عندك معلومات عن Budget Planned Cost او التكلفة المخططة صرفها لتنفيذ الأعمال و دي نقدر نجيبها من تسعير المشروع و كمان هتحتاج Actual Cost و هي التكلفة الحقيقة لتنفيذ الأعمال و دي نقدر نجيبها من ال Cost Control .. فلو قدرت تجيب البيانات دي هتقدر انك تطبق قوانين ال Earned Value و تعمل تقارير احترافية ممتازة .. و لكن السؤال هنا .. التقرير مطلوب تقديمه لمين .؟ و ايه المعلومات اللي انت عاوز تبينها فيه .؟ 

و فرصه سعيدة يا باشا


----------



## المهندم (28 فبراير 2012)

و بالنسبة للتقرير السابق فأنا المعلومات المتاحة عندي هي (Monthly Cash Flow ) طبقا لل Baseline Schedule و قيمة اخر مستخلص مرفوع .. وبقسمة قيمة الاعمال المنفذة حتي نهاية شهر فبراير علي قيمة الاعمال المخطط تنفيذها طبقا لل Baseline CashFlow فتقدر انك تجيب Schedule Performance Index دون الخوض في قصة التكلفة المخططة و التكلفة الحقيقية


----------



## Heart4ever (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا
هل استخدمت الاكسيل فى عملة أم برامج أخري ؟


----------



## المهندم (3 مارس 2012)

ال Data بالنسبة للتكلفة المخططة و الفعلية من البريمافيرا وببدأ أدخل البيانات دي علي الاكسيل و اطلع التقرير النهائي


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (3 مارس 2012)

تقرير رائع ونرجو المزيد من هذه النوعية من التقارير المفيدة بارك الله فيك وفى علمك يامهندس/ هندام وايضا المهندس /هشام


----------



## المهندم (3 مارس 2012)

ده ملف ال Excel اللي انا صممته لاعداد التقرير اللي فات .. انا عملت عليه بعض التعديلات علشان يكون استخدامه مناسب لكل المشاريع .. اتمني من الاخوه المهندسين ان يستفيدوا منه .. و لو حد عند اي اقتراح او تعديل ياريت يقول لي عليه


----------



## anwerbasha (3 مارس 2012)

مشكور علي التقرير 
و شكر اكبر علي المناقشة بينك و بين م. هشام
استفدت بها كثيرا


----------



## المهندم (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك مهندس أشرف .. و اتمني ان تعم الفائدة علي الجميع


----------



## TOTA255 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*الملف محمى بكلمة سر*

ارجة ارسال الملف بدون حماية او ارسال رقم الحماية للاستفادة


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (20 أبريل 2013)

thanks do much . but if u wanna really help send us the file without protected or the password so it can be useful..


----------



## المهندم (20 أبريل 2013)

مشاهدة المرفق Follow Up.rarمشاهدة المرفق Follow Up.rar

تم ارفاق الملف بدون حماية


----------



## akram hesham (24 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahme_1900 (31 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## TheExpert (31 أغسطس 2014)

على الرغم من أن هذا الموضوع قديم نسبيا إلا أنه فرصة لتوضيح نقطة هامة أتمنى لو تفاعل معها المخططون ولو بكلمة واحدة نعم أو لا كما لو كان نوع من الإستبيان وهذه النقطة هى :
هل تتعامل مع الزمن فقط وتستخدم مدة النشاط الفعلية كما لوكانت هى تكلفته الفعلية بمعنى لو أن نشاطا مدته المخططة 50 يوم ومضى على بدء تنفيذه 20 يوم فهل يمكن اعتبار تكلفته المخططة 50 وتكلفته الفعلية 20 والتكلفة المتبقية حتى تمام التنفيذ 30 مع الشكر لكل من سيدلى برأيه


----------



## كنزي شلبي (23 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله لو ممكن المساعده احتاج لطريقة وضع الموارد على الجدول الزمني وطريقة تغييرها بالglobal change انا اعرفها نظري ولكني احتاجها لمشاريع منفذة بالواقع وشكرا التقرير رائع


----------



## chems eddine (25 نوفمبر 2014)

لتعم الفائدة الرجاء وضع ملف الأكسل بدون حماية


----------

